# land line and internet access



## morro (Jul 2, 2008)

I am visiting my home in portugal for a month in august, but have cancelled my pt landline and adsl. How can I make calls and use my laptop cheaply?


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

morro said:


> I am visiting my home in portugal for a month in august, but have cancelled my pt landline and adsl. How can I make calls and use my laptop cheaply?


Get a PT pay as you go 3G Internet USB Dongle (From Vodafone, TMN or Optimus) plug it into your laptop and then use Skype for your calls.


----------



## Silverwizard (Nov 21, 2009)

MrBife said:


> Get a PT pay as you go 3G Internet USB Dongle (From Vodafone, TMN or Optimus) plug it into your laptop and then use Skype for your calls.


Spot On advice Mr B!!:clap2:


----------



## b7fry (May 25, 2010)

*Internet*



morro said:


> I am visiting my home in portugal for a month in august, but have cancelled my pt landline and adsl. How can I make calls and use my laptop cheaply?


We don't have a land line as we haven't moved full time yet, have a portugese mobile but find that the internet is mega slow.


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

b7fry said:


> We don't have a land line as we haven't moved full time yet, have a portugese mobile but find that the internet is mega slow.


Theoretical Maximum of 21.6 mbps (down) now if you have the right equipment. Check the signal level from all the operators and go for the highest strength for the area you use the service in most.

If you are line of sight to an antenna a quick walk up to it will tell you whos it is as there is usually a sign on the fence around it.


----------

